
ChatSecure iOS v3.2 – Decentralized Interoperable Push Support - mike-cardwell
https://chatsecure.org/blog/chatsecure-v32-push/
======
mike-cardwell
"Originally we wanted to integrate Axolotl/OMEMO but we haven’t been able to
acquire a license from Open Whisper Systems."

WTF?

~~~
uph
"Soon we will be implementing OMEMO Encryption in ChatSecure iOS, and
immediately contributing our OMEMO XEP code upstream to XMPPFramework so that
other apps can benefit. We plan to utilize the pre-existing Objective-C
library AxolotlKit, written by Frederic Jacobs, that has been used in
production since the release of Open Whisper System’s Signal v2.0 for iOS.
Unfortunately AxolotlKit is still currently GPL (and therefore not
redistributable to the App Store) so this work is on hold until we can
negotiate a change to an App Store-comptible copyleft license like LGPLv2 or
MPL 2.0 from Fred and Moxie."

Written by Chris Ballinger — OCTOBER 02, 2015

